# Emisor y receptor ultrasonico



## Sam (Ago 5, 2005)

Hola ....  soy nueva en el foro y me gustaria saber si alguien tiene o sabe donde puedo encontrar unos circuitos de acondicionamiento emisor y receptor para unos transductores ultrasonicos basicos......

muchas gracias


----------



## MaMu (Ago 6, 2005)

Hola Sam, bienvenida al foro

Para que aplicación buscas? medición ?

En el siguiente enlace, tienes un documento muy completo acerca del desarrollo de una interface para medición por ultrasonido, algoritmos para el cálculo de distancia como la circuiteria y pcb correspondiente.
Realizado con micro AT89c2051, si mal no recuerdo es de la familia Atmel.

http://proton.ucting.udg.mx/expodec/abr2003/memoria/electronica/EL-15.PDF#search='circuitos%20ultrasonido%20medicion'

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## Sam (Ago 20, 2005)

gracias MAMu,
  el archivo me es de gran.  la aplicacion es para medir la distancia  de una pantalla la cual tiene tres grados de libertad algo asi como un manipulador con pantalla.  
chao....


----------

